# The Black Book - Anabolic Steroids



## cg89 (Oct 27, 2011)

Anyone know where to get it? I tried google'ing for a bit only found a picture of the cover, the guy who wrote it ran IPXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX before the bust. 








> The authors of the popular German-language steroid handbook entitled ???Anabole Steroide ??? Das Schwarze Buch??? (???Anabolic Steroids ??? The Black Book???) were recently arrested in connection with an underground steroid lab in Europe known as International Pharmaceuticals. This is a completely separate and distinct operation from the UGL operating in China under the same name.
> 
> The authors of ???The Black Book??? were identified by the Austrian Federal Criminal Office (BK) as German citizen ???Lothar K??? and Austrian citizen ???Paul R.???. Together with ???Thomas St???, the trio allegedly operated and distributed anabolic steroids worldwide under the IP-Europe label for almost two decades.


----------



## squigader (Oct 27, 2011)

You'd have good luck on a german bodybuilding site I'd image. Looks like an older book though, there's probably better stuff out there.


----------



## Pork Chop (Oct 27, 2011)

why do you need a book when you have the IM here bro?


----------



## cg89 (Oct 27, 2011)

Pork Chop said:


> why do you need a book when you have the IM here bro?



just curious on what it has to say not to mention their is a whole chapter devoted to a lab which a sponsor sells on here


----------



## FreakZilla (Oct 28, 2011)

ive read anabolics 2009 (9th edition) recently, def check that out it has more then info on just aas


----------

